# Spanien angeln ohne Lizenz?



## Gian98 (14. Juni 2017)

Moin Leute,

In den Sommerferien fahre ich nach Spanien in den Urlaub(El Mas Pinell) und wollte bisschen im Meer angeln vom Ufer.

Brauche ich dafür einen Schein oder eine Lizenz oder ist das Angeln im Meer frei?

Habe im Internet keine konkrete Antwort gefunden.
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.


LG Gian98


----------



## Waller Michel (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Spanien angeln ohne Lizenz?*

Du brauchst eine Lizenz, immer von der jeweiligen Region, von Andalusien mal abgesehen, sind die aber recht unproblematisch zu bekommen, kannst du dir im Vorfeld schon über den Tourismus Verband besorgen wenn du möchtest. 

LG Michael


----------



## Schlacko (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Spanien angeln ohne Lizenz?*

http://www.angelschein-spanien.de/?gclid=CI_qrYH-vNQCFZIy0wodJzEGxQ


----------



## Waller Michel (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Spanien angeln ohne Lizenz?*

Es gibt aber auch Touristen Lizenzen, die sind zeitlich begrenzt, billiger und dann halt nur für die jeweilige Region gültig, zb in Girona gibt es ein großes Angelgeschäft, in dem eine solche Lizenz ausgegeben wird. ...Ausweis nicht vergessen. 

LG


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Spanien angeln ohne Lizenz?*



Schlacko schrieb:


> http://www.angelschein-spanien.de/?gclid=CI_qrYH-vNQCFZIy0wodJzEGxQ



Wenn du das 4x bezahlen willst, dann kauf da |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Gian98 (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Spanien angeln ohne Lizenz?*

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten.

Wie viel kostet denn so eine lizenz?
Kann man auch eine kaufen die nur für 2 Wochen geht?
Würde ich wohl eine Lizenz auf dem Campingplatz an der Rezeption bekommen oder kann ich die nur im Angelgeschäft kaufen?

LG


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Spanien angeln ohne Lizenz?*

Die kaufst du am besten Online. Kostet etwas über 20€ meine ich und geht recht easy. Mittlerweile auch nicht mehr nur auf Catala. 

https://aplicacions.agricultura.gen...ciesTitular.do?set-locale=en_GB&reqCode=inici

Du kannst die dann ausdrucken und musst das Ding und deinen DNI, also Personalausweis, mitführen.


----------



## Vafthrudnir (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Spanien angeln ohne Lizenz?*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Die kaufst du am besten Online. Kostet etwas über 20€ meine ich und geht recht easy. Mittlerweile auch nicht mehr nur auf Catala.
> 
> https://aplicacions.agricultura.gen...ciesTitular.do?set-locale=en_GB&reqCode=inici
> 
> Du kannst die dann ausdrucken und musst das Ding und deinen DNI, also Personalausweis, mitführen.




Danke scorp10n77, hat wunderbar funktioniert. Kostet für ein Jahr aktuell 23,40 (Internetrabatt) und gilt für See und Meer. Man kann auch nur 1 Tag oder 2 Wochen für 3 bzw. 11 Euro buchen (ACHTUNG es gilt das Datum der Zahlung). Unter 14 und über 65 zahlt man nichts.

Nach der Zahlung (Step 1) muss man die unter Step 2 nochmal aufrufen und der Link öffnet ein pdf mit der Lizenz.


----------



## Localhorst (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Spanien angeln ohne Lizenz?*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Die kaufst du am besten Online. Kostet etwas über 20€ meine ich und geht recht easy. Mittlerweile auch nicht mehr nur auf Catala.
> 
> https://aplicacions.agricultura.gen...ciesTitular.do?set-locale=en_GB&reqCode=inici
> 
> Du kannst die dann ausdrucken und musst das Ding und deinen DNI, also Personalausweis, mitführen.



Hi,

gilt der Schein, den ich hinter deinem Link kaufen kann auch für die Kanarischen Inseln? (La Palma, um es genau zu sagen)

Das wäre super, dann müsste ich meine Urlaubszeit nicht in Spanien auf dem Amt verbringen 

Grüße
Localhorst


----------



## FlitzeZett (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Spanien angeln ohne Lizenz?*

Ich hab für 2 Wochen 9,- bezahlt. 

Personalausweis und Visa Karte brauchte ich im Angelladen vor Ort. 

Touristen Info hatte keine Ahnung und Örtliches Amt auch nicht  Wollten mich zur Polizei für die Lizenz schicken. Hab dann den Angelshop gesehen und da wurde sie mir ausgedruckt. Hätte ich keine visa gehabt, hätte ich bar bezahlen können und die Verkäuferin hätte ihre Visa genommen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Spanien angeln ohne Lizenz?*



Localhorst schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> gilt der Schein, den ich hinter deinem Link kaufen kann auch für die Kanarischen Inseln? (La Palma, um es genau zu sagen)
> 
> ...



Kann ich dir nicht sagen wie das geregelt ist, weil ich nie außerhalb Kataloniens fische. Musst du mal auf der Seite nachgucken.


----------



## Vafthrudnir (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Spanien angeln ohne Lizenz?*

Da die Lizenz in dem Link von gen-cat (also der lokalregierung Kataloniens) ausgestellt wird, würde ich damit auch nur dort angeln.

Ob das für die Kanaren auch online geht, weiß ich nicht.
Vielleicht helfen Dir die beiden folgenden Links:
http://www.portal-de-canarias.com/html/angeln_kanaren.html
https://sede.gobcan.es/sede/tramites/1186


----------

